# Amusement ride fixture



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi New guy here. I collect old light fixtures to give my antique generator something to do at old engine shows.

Here is a Amusement ride fixture. It is an interesting approach to rain. Let it run in and give it a drain to run out.

http://lbpinc.com/amusment lg 1.jpg
http://lbpinc.com/amusment lg 2.jpg

Frank


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

What's up!

Antique tractors are popular around here too. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

fdew, you might be interested in Antique Sockets.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

that looks like a festoon wiring fixture.

~Matt


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> fdew, you might be interested in Antique Sockets.


Thanks to all. It was one of the guys over at Sockets that identified it.

I will put up some more this weekend.

Frank


----------

